# [KERNELS] [JFILETMO] CUSTOM KERNEL COLLECTION



## LuckyDuck69 (Jun 24, 2011)

Links to current kernels offered by various DEVs on various forums.

AOSP/TW by ktoonsez
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2289140

ChronicKernel by albinoman887
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2279099

DeviantKernel by ptmr3
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2274992

TW by faux123
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=2273437

Will be updated as new kernels are released or old ones fail to be supported.


----------

